# What's your worst episode?



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

I have always wondered what other people's worst attack was. I have had so many I can't remeber. One time I had been feeling alright so I ate a bagel for breakfast. BIG MISTAKE! On my drive to school I knew it was goign to be a hard day. Well my finals were that day. I cannot even begin to discribe the pain I was in. I kept tellign myself, just two more hours you can do that. My professor wouldn't let anyone out of the room when taking the final. I don't know how I made it through, but I hope I never have to do that again. Anyone else?


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I had a bad attack once with my ex boyfriend!! We were on our way to the movies and we were like 5 minutes away. I started getting the worst pains and I knew I was gonna have to go!! Since I have a dumb fear of public bathrooms I made him drive me back home which was 20 minutes away. I was embarassed to say I had to "go", so I told him I had to throw up...lol he's like, why don't u throw up on the side of the highway...I was like are you crazy drive me home!!!!!!! He was not stupid, he knew but he was cool about it. My ex had stomach probs of his own so we were a perfect match..lol


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

Told a friend once that I would stay after class with him to ask the prof about a problem on our hw set, but just as class was ending, you guessed it, the horrible pain started!! I ran to the bathroom, hoping if I went I would be ok long enough to talk to the prof and get home. No way! I had some d, and still felt like ****. I ran back into the room long enough to tell my friend that I couldn't stay, that I had to "go be sick" (nice and ambiguous, don't you think?) and ran back to the bathroom.A few times I have been playing ultimate frisbee on the quad (the only girl with a bunch of guys no less) and had the huge fear that I would be running for the frisbee and then have to suddnly veer off and start running for the bathroom, leaving a bunch of baffled guys behind me, but it hasn't happened yet. (thank G-d!)Tamgirl - your story had better not happen to me. I have a date coming up! (I asked him - check out my bold moves!!)


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey Slammin, Good Luck on your date!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

My worst attack occured after I took 1/2 the reccomended dosage prescibed by doctor for a laxative. It was sopposed to make a movement in like 12 hrs, instead 20 min later I got dizzy, nauseated, very hot, and then the WORSE pain I have ever EVER felt. My stomach could have killed me, or so I thought at the time. It was then followed by having to go, but it wouldn't immediatly come out. Then it wouldn't stop. The pain was non-stop. This was an attack or so I would like to call it. I should have gone to the ER. This happened one other time after I ate popcorn. Oh my god never again. This is why I have anxiety. During this experience I needed someone to hold me up from the toielet and back to bed. I t was the worse experience I ever had, and it has left a major impact on me.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

yikes, what's the longest anyone's had consistent attacks for? My worst time was back in October of last year... I had been feeling sick frequently, and ended up quitting my job, then a few days after i stopped working, I started having intense abdominal pain and "D" as people here seem to like to refer to it... it lasted for 6 days whenever i was awake... I still managed to sleep, but once i woke up, the problems started again... I was able to get it to stop for about 6 hours on one night by taking Donnagel (which a pharmacist told me to take for it)... I had to take the maximum daily dosage in about an hour, but it stopped, so I could go to the party I had been planning on going to for several weeks, but it started right up again by the end of the party. I know there haven't been many responses here, but I can't be the only one who's had an attack last that long... (ok well maybe the rest of you just went to the doctor before it lasted too long) all I can say is I'd never wish these problems on anyone.... though I do think that dealing with IBS has made me a lot more understanding and sensitive to other people's needs, so there is maybe a little good to go with the bad =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2001)

So, I'm walking to the big University of Texas vs. Colorado football game, right? Suddenly, I felt like I HAD to sit down. My friend whom I was meeting at the game found me, and asked me what was wrong. I told him I was having some of the worst "stomach pain" of my entire life. Suddenly, it got so intense that I started to sweat, and I thought that I was going to black out. Somehow, I made it inside a building, where I sprawled out on the floor in an effort to calm my stomach down...all to no avail. People just kept walking by, assuming that I was drunk. I don't drink. I told my friend that "I need help". He told me to calm down and drink some pepto. That didn't help either. I couldn't walk, so I had to get a policeman to drive me to the doctor's office, where I was later diagnosed with IBS. Not the best day of my life, but I'm looking forward to better ones-Raul


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2001)

my worst experience ever was before i knew i was lactose intolerant. I had eaten some cereal and milk that morning for breakfast i think. I was on the bus to school, about half way there i felt some pain and knew trouble was coming. The bus was packed though, and by the time i tried to ring the bell and get out of the bus i would be at school already. Besides there weren't any bathroom stops along the way. I just prayed and hung on. The bus stopped and let us off, but i still had to walk the two blocks to the school. I walked carefully as to not disturb my stomach. I finally made it into the school and to the bathroom on time. I don't know how i did it, i'm just glad i did!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

before i was diagnosed i drove up to north carolina with my dad (10 hour trip) and i hadn't been feeling well that day. for some idiotic reason i decided i would be ok and went. about half way down i started the worst flare up ever. by the time i arrived i couldnt even keep water down. we stayed at a hotel across the street a waffle/steak place. my dad left (he is a jerk) and i was alone. i wanted some soup so i actually had to walk across this highway to get to the waffle place by myself. the next day he left me alone again but i kept calling his cell phone and he finally took me to the emergency room.. where i stayed for about 5 hours with an IV being scared ****less.. what did he do? left of course. asked the doc how long i would be there and came back later.needless to say i went from weighing 98lbs to weighing about 86lbs in just a few days.that sucked!the drive back also sucked. argh. i had an accident on the way home. i had my appendix out the day after i got back and was put on this annoying liquid/bland diet for the rest of the summer.i'm not bitter or anything







)


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

Well I have two bad episodes.One was on my prom night. Oh yeah real nice. This was before I found out I was allergic to tomatoes. We ate at Olive Garden and I got the sampler platter. About an hour later I was feeling aweful. My boyfriend and I went to different schools and both were on the same night. So needless to say I got totally sick at his. I started sweating and almost blacked out. I missed practicly the whole prom, but at least when we got to mine I felt a little better.My second worst episode was my graduation day. It always happens that the big episodes are on big days. I think I ate a bagel in the morning and was so sick for about two hours after that. We even went to my doctor that day to find out what was wrong. I didn't have "D", I was just throwing up every 5 min. Thankfully it subsided enough for me to make it to graduation. All of these episodes happened before I was diagnosed. Now I learned not to eat on big days. Starvation is sometimes salvation.


----------



## Bloodflowers01 (Oct 6, 2001)

My worst attack publicly: My mom, dad and I were driving to this place to look at vactioning trailers, I felt the sudden urge to have D. My mom had lead foot the whole way there. We found the bathroom, and I sat in there for 3 hours. My mom would leave periodically to look at a trailor with my dad. Only a couple people knocked on the door. I had to make myself get up because the store was closing.







My worst home experience:I had just gotten home for a Cure concert, ordered some pizza, sat in my room and watched TV. After I ate the pizza I had to run into the bathroom. VERY bad D.







Needless to say I haven't had pizza since then. June 21, 2000.







Another happening was around the summer of 2001, maybe May or June. My friend and I went to the movie store and grabbed about 4 movies to watch at my house. We grabbed some grub from the store. Not even 15 minutes into the movies I was up walking around, running into the bathroom, then coming back out. After I knew I couldn't hold it, I asked my mom to have Matt leave, and after he walked out of the door I was screaming. I was soaked in sweat.







*crosses fingers* Haven't had an awful episode since. I've been recently diagnosed with ulcerative colitis and on medication that is working miracles.


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

wow! i'm only 13 and those all sound pretty terrible to me! i think my worst expierience ever would have to be this summer. i was at my sisters soccer tournament and we were watching her game in this 95 degree heat/humidity weather. all of a sudden i started to get "those" pains and new it was only a matter of time. of course the only bahtrooms within miles were porta-potties!!! i didn't even think i would make it over to them. needless to say the rest of the day i was totally sick...not to mention practically dehydrated! i would make it back to the fields and then have to dash back to the bathrooms- i eventually just layed a towel out next to a tree by the bathrooms and spent my day there. It was awful!!! there were crowds of people too. i just hope i'm never in that situation again...ever!!!


----------



## tsedlacek (Nov 22, 2001)

My worst would have to be when I was driving home from visiting family. I had an iced coffee before I left (big mistake). The drive was four hours and my ex-boyfriend was with me. About an hour into the drive I started getting awful cramps and I knew that the next two hours were going to be awful. I was driving so I couldn’t do anything to get comfortable nor was there a bathroom nearby. So I was stuck trying to hold everything in which made the cramps worse. It was so painful I was crying and breaking out in a sweat trying desperately to drive and focus on the road. Finally, I saw a sign that a gas station was close by. Now you must understand that I do not use public washrooms. I only go at home and at work. The thought of having an attack in a bathroom in some grungy gas station in the middle of nowhere was unbearable but I had no choice. I was in the bathroom for an hour. It was so embarrassing because I got out and there was a line up of truckers waiting to use the bathroom. I was feeling sweaty, flushed, and fatigued. I just wanted to curl up in a ball and sleep but I knew I had to drive another three hours. The rest of the drive was uncomfortable but it slowly passed. I learned my lesson: never drink caffeine before a trip.


----------



## PreMedSax (Nov 27, 2001)

Naval ROTC (college) basic training at Fort Jackson in the Marine Corps Reserve station. Instructors were all bone fide Marines. Got up, showered, shaved, had inspection, marched to the mess for chow. Halfway through, I got an attack .. disappeared into the bathroom, relieved myself and relaxed a bit. Came out to find the mess hall empty. The Battalion had finished up and was out on the field for PT. Imagine me walking up to an entire battalion with 3 Marine Corps DIs looking at me. YOu can guess the rest.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I think my only bad time was when we were travelling up to a Pearl Jam concert 5 hours from home. D that morning (at my friends house), dragged myself into the car (no way D was gonna keep me from Eddie Vedder)! Stopped at every McDonalds on the way up to the concert (we now affectionally name it "the McS**t" (my friends were sooo sympathetic..bless their souls)! Had to take diastop (that my friends boyfriend "borrowed" off an old mate for me) just so that I could peel myself off of the loo to get to the concert. Was ok after that (was no way in hell I was gonna use those portaloos anyway)! Anyway, thing I hate the most is being at a party where there are no locks on the door and you have to get a friend to come and keep guard for ages after the first drink! Needless to say I don't drink at parties anymore so I can drive myself home if I need to go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2001)

I was in sea cadets all throught my teenage years and one year I was asked to go to another town to watch one of their annual reviews. this happened while I was still being tested and I had no idea of what made me sick.. we go out there and they're in the middle of a display and I have to get up and run to a bathroom. the only female bathroom in the place was were the female cadets were changing. i'm in one of the stalls and the girls were comming and complaining. i felt horrible and I started crying my eyes out. but I told a few girls there what was wrong and they were like oh no worries and I ended up staying in there to help the girls with their uniforms. they were all really nice but it's still the worse i've ever felt...


----------



## ijosef (Dec 13, 2001)

When I get the flu, it hits my intestines twice as hard as it would someone without IBS. I'm sure many of you are in the same boat as me. I was in a rock band at the time and we were practicing that night- I had to leave early and was barely able to drive home. I was on the verge of passing out from intense abdominal pain. Not good.Joe.


----------

